# Grey's Anatomy *may contain spoilers*



## lightnlovly (Nov 14, 2006)

I stayed home from work yesterday cuz my apartment flooded (yuck!) and caught Oprah.  On Friday she will have the whole cast on (including Dr. Dempsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ) and I think she will be on the set too......check it out or Tivo it cuz, well why not, who doesn't enjoy a lil eye candy......


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2007)

hey specktrettes!! I was just watching greys, I watched the second episode with the fairyboat disaster, (I don'ty know how up to date we are here in the Netherlands) where meredith fell into the water. And at the end of the episode she died, omg I'm soo upset!!!! 

I just googled to she whether she really died or not....how sad it that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any other chica's or chico's watching???

xxx


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

She didnt die, well she was dead and they brought her back,  i would go on but it will spoil things for u.  Inthe states the 4th season already started


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

ooo I'm sooo glad!!! she adn mc Dreamy are to hot, she's not allowed to die IMO!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

hehe yeah I had a feeling she wouldn't die because if she died, it wouldn't make sense to call the show "Grey's" anatomy, lol!


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

oh...I.m a big fan of greys...can't wait today is the new episode in USA...right? so maybe I will got it till tomorrow...


----------



## xiahe (May 3, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

ha if she died i personally think that so many grey's fans would be upset...especially since meredith & derek were already back in their relationship =]

that episode was a tear-jerker, tho.  so was the one when o'malley's dad died from esophageal cancer.

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grey's, i honestly can't get enough of it!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

so girls what do you think about the finale??? I love it!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

I hated it. HATED it.
Shondra Rhimes wrote an article about why it ended the way it did, but I don't care, I hated it.
I turned off the  tv, put the remote down, and sat for a minute in sheer what the fuckness.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

yeah...I just read that article!!! jajaja...and before the next season began I already  hate that girl... Lexie Grey...OMG that was a big sorprise!!!

i love when Mer holds Cristina...that's a real friend...I almost cry


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

Christina's breakdown was probably the highlight of that episode.
I can't handle anymore MerDer onoffonoffonoffonoff BS.
I HATE the idea that the half sister has been brought in for real, though we should have been expecting that based on conversation with her father held earlier this season.
All in all...
Thumbs WAY down.


----------



## vickih (May 19, 2007)

*Re: grey's anatomy (big fat spoiler)*

yeah somewhat disappointed with the season finale.  i can't believe she said it was SO OVER while at the church, as we all know he's gonna hook up with her half sister.  gonna miss Adison from the show though.


----------



## kimberlane (May 15, 2009)

Omg. It just went off and I am still crying. I can't believe it. When that guy first showed up in the ambulance I thought it's O'maly. But then everyone kept talkin about him, and so I just figured he was there somewhere. And then it's him, he saved the girl, he was john doe, and none of them where there for him, well I guess they were in a doctor way, but not as friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know it's so sad everything with Issy and now this. Sorry if there was already a thread on this show I didn't search just started typing. Anyone else catch it?


----------



## sabn786 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

omg!!!! i wasnt able to watch it live, but recorded it on my dvr..but omggg!!! i totally did not see that coming with george!!! i had heard he was leaving..but i thought maybe hes goin to be the army surgeon..it did not come together for me until meredeth screams..oh mann it gave me chills..whats the 007 thing? i was kinda confused maybe i missed something..but that episode was soooo good!!!! so sad though..i cant get over it..


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

LOL you guys suck...............can we watch it on the west coast before you ruin it????  haha


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_omg!!!! i wasnt able to watch it live, but recorded it on my dvr..but omggg!!! i totally did not see that coming with george!!! i had heard he was leaving..but i thought maybe hes goin to be the army surgeon..it did not come together for me until meredeth screams..oh mann it gave me chills..whats the 007 thing? i was kinda confused maybe i missed something..but that episode was soooo good!!!! so sad though..i cant get over it.._

 
It's for "Licsence to Kill" - Alex gave him that nick-name in the first season.  I guess he f^&#$ something up with a patient, but I can't remember what.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_whats the 007 thing? i was kinda confused maybe i missed something..but that episode was soooo good!!!! so sad though..i cant get over it.._

 
I haven't seen it yet... but when he was a "bad" intern they started calling him "007" because of "james bond- licensed to kill".


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's for "Liscence to Kill" - Alex gave him that nick-name in the first season.  I guess he f^&#$ something up with a patient, but I can't remember what._

 
Oh, lol! Seems you're faster with the typing =)


----------



## blindpassion (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Me and my boyfriend are still shocked!

Such a good finale though, as far as the writing goes. It was very entertaining.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

i'm watching it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope izzie doesn't die. every week this show makes me cry lately.


----------



## aziajs (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

What a way for Izzie and George to go out.  I haven't really watched this season but I caught 90% of the finale.  I LOVED it!!  

Can someone explain what is going on with Mark and Lexie?


----------



## Jade09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

I'm sort of confused with the way the Mark & Lexie is going, did they break up? What is up with them? All I could get was that Lexie is focused on her residency right now so she said no to Mark about moving in together right now and he's obviously bruised by that. But he decided to go on and buy the condo by himself anyway and said he was "moving on" whatever that means.

I must have been one of the ones that did not see the George thing coming at all, I didn't read any spoilers but the conclusion definitely shocked me, especially the elevator scene with Izzy & George, that almost brought me to tears!


----------



## aziajs (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade09* 

 
_I'm sort of confused with the way the Mark & Lexie is going, did they break up? What is up with them? All I could get was that Lexie is focused on her residency right now so she said no to Mark about moving in together right now and he's obviously bruised by that. But he decided to go on and buy the condo by himself anyway and said he was "moving on" whatever that means.

I must have been one of the ones that did not see the George thing coming at all, I didn't read any spoilers but the conclusion definitely shocked me, especially the elevator scene with Izzy & George, that almost brought me to tears!_

 
This was truly one of the best Grey's episodes they have done.


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

The ending was so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love O'mally....I don't want him to die. I still can't beleive how the episode ended..now we have to wait till friggin' Septemeber to find out.

I hope George doesn't die..You know when Meredit blacked out after she drowned and saw Deny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, her mom etc..Maybe he's going to come back? Or Izzie might?


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_What a way for Izzie and George to go out. I haven't really watched this season but I caught 90% of the finale. I LOVED it!! 

Can someone explain what is going on with Mark and Lexie?_

 
Basically he's just giving her the cold shoulder, till she gives in.

Best episode of Grey's since the bombing episode in season 2.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_The ending was so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love O'mally....I don't want him to die. I still can't beleive how the episode ended..now we have to wait till friggin' Septemeber to find out.

I hope George doesn't die..You know when Meredit blacked out after she drowned and saw Deny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, her mom etc..Maybe he's going to come back? Or Izzie might?_

 
I hopeneither one of them come back.
Not because I don't like the characters but because it would cheapen the writing and make it super gimmicky.


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I hopeneither one of them come back.
Not because I don't like the characters but because it would cheapen the writing and make it super gimmicky._

 
That's true, but sometimes they do it so that they don't lose their viewers. I know that they both left/leaving the show. 

I noticed at the the end that George streched out his hand to Izzie but she didn't take his hand..So i guess that indicated something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?Grey?s? creator offers hints on finale surprises- msnbc.com


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

I'm all about the integrity though.  Realistically people don't recover from this mess.


----------



## aziajs (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

I hope they don't recover for several reasons.  It would be an interesting story arc.  I am tired of Katherine Heigel.  They also haven't done much with George's character.  We'll see what happens.

Ok...now Mark & Lexie....I think the only episode I have seen about them was the broken penis episode...oh wait I am lying.  I saw the Private Practice crossover episodes.  So, I know that he really cares about her but I have no idea what the dynamic of their relationship has been.  I wish I could just see the episodes they are in or just read a summary of their relationship.


----------



## elongreach (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Well, we know for a fact, that TR Knight has asked to leave and was granted that.  So I'm pretty sure he's dead.  However, if you look at the finale, Izzie seems torn to get off the elevator.  Shonda Rhimes said Kathryn Heigl wasn't going anywhere.  So I guess I'll just be waiting til the show starts in September.


----------



## kimberlane (May 15, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Yeah I am pretty sure it looked like Issy is staying. Because they started to recesitate and she gave a look like something was happening. She could still be gone though. Maybe she'll come back brain dead and Carev (don't know how it's spelled) would have to pull the plug. He would get to kinda say goodbye to her, and it would be another tearjerker. I bet that's what they'll do. But hey she could come back in visions to him, like denny did her only due to postdramatic stress. who knows.
About Mark and little grey, they never really showed much of their relationship, frankly I don't really care, I like them alright but somethings gotta happen everybody is couples there will have to be more drama, I figure it will happen with them. As far as if they broke up I think he was just taking that girl who O'maly saved advice, I think he's trying to move on, but at the same time trying to make her feel bad.
I also think Chief and (can't think of her name but you know who I am talking about the one that has to make the choice of pediatics or general surgery) I think they'll end up together. I wish they would hurry up with it though, it is along time coming. 
But on to my favorite Christina and (gosh, I can't remember his name right now either, WTF?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, guy with red hair) I am so glad it seems they will work out. Christina has always been my favorite and after she got left at the alter, she deserves a good guy, and he seems to bring about the best in her and vice versa, I am excited to see how this plays out.
Anyways sorry so long. I love this show and just wanted to put out there what I thought was gonna happen, and give some opinions.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I hope they don't recover for several reasons.  It would be an interesting story arc.  I am tired of Katherine Heigel.  They also haven't done much with George's character.  We'll see what happens.

Ok...now Mark & Lexie....I think the only episode I have seen about them was the broken penis episode...oh wait I am lying.  I saw the Private Practice crossover episodes.  So, I know that he really cares about her but I have no idea what the dynamic of their relationship has been.  I wish I could just see the episodes they are in or just read a summary of their relationship._

 
go to abc.com and watch at your leisure.


----------



## aziajs (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_go to abc.com and watch at your leisure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, that's how I saw the broken penis episode but A) The online episodes only go back so far and B) I just want to see them.  I don't really care about everyone else and I don't even know which episodes specifically feature them.  Oh well.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

From my understanding Katherine Heigl asked for cancer on the show... she wanted to do something more challenging or maybe because her mother was diagnosed with cancer. So, I don't think she's going anywhere. But, I have read on multiple occasions that TR Knight asked to leave the show. 

^its in white on white in case you don't want to know what I've read about the actors... highlight if you do =)


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah, that's how I saw the broken penis episode but A) The online episodes only go back so far and B) I just want to see them. I don't really care about everyone else and I don't even know which episodes specifically feature them. Oh well._

 
Basically after goofing around for a while, they commited to each other (because she insisted on it). In the previous episode he even came to have diner with her dad. It's a way to let her know that he is with her for the long haul. 
In the finale, he asked her to move in with him but she kinda chickened out and he's giving her the cold shoulder now. I don't know whether they are together or not, because he told her he found a better woman to move in with him.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

That's not what he said. 
He said "I'm a better woman than you."


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Oh!! Thanks for correcting me..I had no idea lol..


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

No worries, it was just an allusion to the conversation he'd had with the patient earlier about girls, and she said he was being the girl.


----------



## nursee81 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

I cried and cried. I love that show but it was a major shocker.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_What a way for Izzie and George to go out.  I haven't really watched this season but I caught 90% of the finale.  I LOVED it!!  

Can someone explain what is going on with Mark and Lexie?_

 
I don't care is Izzie dies, (I know, don't throw rocks) but I don't want George to die and I don't think he will, and here is why.  They've established this relationship with the girl he saved, so there is something to explore next season with that.  He obviously can't enlist now as he has to recover so that will keep him hanging around Seattle Grace and there was a lot of emphasis on saving his hand, remember Sloan was asked a couple of times if they could save it, and as a surgeon he'll obviously need it. 

I think Izzie is out though.  Anyone else notice the commercial for her new film during the episode?  She is so out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Well, we know for a fact, that TR Knight has asked to leave and was granted that.  So I'm pretty sure he's dead.  However, if you look at the finale, Izzie seems torn to get off the elevator.  Shonda Rhimes said Kathryn Heigl wasn't going anywhere.  So I guess I'll just be waiting til the show starts in September._

 
How do we know that?  I mean seriously, did I miss something because everything I've read never confirmed he was leaving, although there were/are rumors and it definitely seemed that way considering nothing has happened with him all season.  Even _People_ didn't definitely say he was exiting. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_Yeah I am pretty sure it looked like Issy is staying. Because they started to recesitate and she gave a look like something was happening. She could still be gone though. Maybe she'll come back brain dead and Carev (don't know how it's spelled) would have to pull the plug. He would get to kinda say goodbye to her, and it would be another tearjerker. I bet that's what they'll do. But hey she could come back in visions to him, like denny did her only due to postdramatic stress. who knows.
About Mark and little grey, they never really showed much of their relationship, frankly I don't really care, I like them alright but somethings gotta happen everybody is couples there will have to be more drama, I figure it will happen with them. As far as if they broke up I think he was just taking that girl who O'maly saved advice, I think he's trying to move on, but at the same time trying to make her feel bad.
I also think Chief and (can't think of her name but you know who I am talking about the one that has to make the choice of pediatics or general surgery) I think they'll end up together. I wish they would hurry up with it though, it is along time coming. 
But on to my favorite Christina and (gosh, I can't remember his name right now either, WTF?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well, guy with red hair) I am so glad it seems they will work out. Christina has always been my favorite and after she got left at the alter, she deserves a good guy, and he seems to bring about the best in her and vice versa, I am excited to see how this plays out.
Anyways sorry so long. I love this show and just wanted to put out there what I thought was gonna happen, and give some opinions._

 
I so agree with you on Christina.  I love she and Owen!  I am so glad they are going to finally be together.  I just love that they haven't really known each other very long, but the initial connection was just so strong.  And Christina deserves someone who gets her.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 17, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

OMG, I actually just finished watching it.  I had it recorded and haven't had a chance to watch until today.  I totally avoided this thread although I was soooo tempted for a sneek-peak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought it was a great episode.  There is definitely something to say about Izzy being in the elevator and George being out of it.  I think that only one of them dies but who?  Kathryn Heigl is apparently a pain to deal with and there are rumours that T.R. Knight wanted out so I guess it can go either way.

I personally think the show would be fine without either one of them (or both of them).  I guess I'm just not a huge fan of Izzy & George was pretty much in the background it seemed all season.  I hate this time of year as all the shows are ending! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess that gives me more time for more intellectual or physical pursuits!!


----------



## kimberlane (May 17, 2009)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

One thing I was thinking if he does die. Since he just enlisted will he get to have a military funeral. I mean in the elevator scene he was already in uniform maybe that is a sign. I think if either dies it will be him. Just because he hasn't really been on there for more than a few seconds for like this whole season. But who knows.


----------



## banana1234 (May 23, 2010)

*grey's anatomy*

omg! who saw the end of this series?!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 23, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy*

Holy Crap!!!!  With all of the so-so season finales I have seen lately this one was friggin' amazing!  I couldn't believe what they did with killing off 2 known characters, miscarriage, suicide...it was more than I was expecting.  Quite frankly the best season finale I have seen in a long time.


----------



## kc8 (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

This was THE best season finale or even episode ever for Grey's.  Every emotion you have keeps pouring out of you and changes every second!  I cried, I laughed, I feaked out!  Man, it was definitely a roller coaster.  I must admit that the show was getting a little boring for me but this finale absolutely redeemed itself and now I can't wait until fall when they come back! =)


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kc8* 

 
_This was THE best season finale or even episode ever for Grey's.  Every emotion you have keeps pouring out of you and changes every second!  I cried, I laughed, I feaked out!  Man, it was definitely a roller coaster.  I must admit that the show was getting a little boring for me but this finale absolutely redeemed itself and now I can't wait until fall when they come back! =)_

 

OMG!!! I thought I was the only one acting schizo in front the tv. I agree completely with you!!!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

I thought it was so amazing! I cried like a baby!!

I thought Maranda was just AMAZING. Her acting was great and so was Mandy Moore. I liked how the entire season was leading up to that finale. With the storyline of that guys wife dying.


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Bailey, Christina and Meredith were awesome! 

I can't believe they killed off the other 2 doctors from the other hospital. He didn't even give Reed a chance, just shot her in the face!

I feel bad for Lexi though


----------



## banana1234 (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

yeah with her telling alex she loved him and him thinking she was izzie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like lexi and marc sloane together, they should get back together!


----------



## yazerella (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Ohmygosh, this season finale was the best I've EVER seen! I don't think I actually stopped crying the entire time. 

And I think Lexi and McSteamy should get back together too! It was so sad when Alex kept calling Lexi by Izzie's name


----------



## Singmeanything (May 26, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Bailey, Christina and Meredith were awesome! 

I can't believe they killed off the other 2 doctors from the other hospital. He didn't even give Reed a chance, just shot her in the end!

I feel bad for Lexi though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But you have to admit the Reed thing was JAW DROPPING when it happened! I personally did not like her charecter.

I actually did not like the other guy either but at the end when he was dying I was sad to see him go!

Also I don't know if you caught it but at the end Baily is talking to a cop asking if he saw Reed which I thought is sad because she died.

I also LOVED that Callie and ugh her name escapes me...Peds doctor got back together. I would love to see Callie pregnant I think it would be funny! 

By far the best finale this season was Greys.


----------



## michelle79 (May 27, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

The best season finale since season 2! It made me fall in love with the show allover again.

Bailey was great, Emmy-worthy great.

I'm so glad they spared Dr. Avery. I hope there is more of him next season.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

*Re: grey's anatomy finale*

I don't read this thread - LOL - we are still in the middle of the season.


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the premier of Season 7~!!!!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Grey's Anatomy fans - any of you here?*

You're not alone...LOL!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Grey's Anatomy fans - any of you here?*

Awesome. There are sneak peeks already on youtube. Seen them?


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone seen the season premier of season 7?


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 1, 2011)

so wtf was up with the latest episode? rip off scrubs much?


----------



## sayah (Apr 4, 2011)

I cried like a baby the whole episode and maaaaaayyy have downloaded the soundtrack as well! I loved it, cheese and all.


----------

